#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  ongewenst zwanger

## khadija18

hallo,

Ik ben nu 4maanden ongewenst zwanger,en wil graag met marokkaanse meiden in contact komen die hetzelfde probleem hebben,dus zijn er meiden die ongewenst zwanger zijn mail me dan .

groetjes xxxxx khadija

----------


## 888

Wat is eigenlijk je leeftijd?

----------


## fancy fase

dom,dom en nog eens dom

----------


## islamia_zuster

salaam 3eilekom oeghtie,

zover kan het nou komen,als je allah niet vreest..!!!...

moge allah het jouw vergeven..!!!amien

3eilekom wa salaam

----------


## Ins

Jah, hier heeft ze dus veel aan gehad  :blozen:  

Kijk:

1. Het is gebeurd, dus we gaan even niet kijken naar hoe dom je wel niet moet zijn om, etc. etc.
2. We gaan kijken naar: Wat moeten/zullen we ermee?

Dan moeten we natuurlijk wel een paar dingen weten zoals:

- Ken je die man?
- Wil je ermee verder?
- Wil hij verantwoordelijkheid opnemen?
- Denk je dat er een mogelijkheid bestaat om het eventueel ook alleen te doen?

Alvorens je vraagt of het halal is abortus te plegen in geval van ongewenste zwangerschap. 

Succes!

----------


## 888

Als ik in haar schoenen zal staan zal ik mee verder gaan. Het kind moet gewoon gezond op de wereld komen.

----------


## Ra3jab

Toen je hem binnenkreeg, was het gewenst of ongewenst?

Indien ongewenst, kunt je het weg laten halen, naar de politie gaan en aangifte doen van verkrachting.

Indien gewenst, Face It!

 :blij:

----------


## Qahira

bismillah  :Smilie:  Beste Zuster,

luister ik heb een klein waargebeurd verhaaltje voor jou:

der kwam eens een vrouw naar de profeet (vzmh) en ze zei tege hem ik heb overspel gepleegd en nu ben ik zwanger door een andere man. en heb er spijt van en kom mijn straf ophalen die ik heb verdiend.

de straf op overspel in het huwelijk is steniging tot de dood ... staat in de koran surat al nur

de profeet antwoorde dat ze 9 maanden zou moeten wachten totdat de baby veilig op aarde zou komen.

na die 9 maanden kwam ze trug om weer haar straf te halen .. de profeet stuurde haar weer vriendelijk weg met als reden dat ze 2 jaar haar kind borstvoeding moest geven.

na 2 jaar kwam zij weer trug om haar straf te halen ... dit keer had de profeet geen acceptabele redenen om haar weg te sturen en stemde toe dat ze haar straf zal krijgen.

ze werd gestenigd .. tijdens het stenigen is er een druppel bloed op een van de kleding van de metgezellen gekomen en deze vloekte de vrouw.

de profeet (vzmh) werd zo boos dat zijn gezicht een rood kleur kreeg en zei dat haar spijt honderden naar de paradijs zou kunnen brengen zonder afrekening.

uit dit verhaal kunnen we dingen leren :

spijt is erg belangrijk indien je iets hebt gedaan wat niet hoort ..
de profeet wilde niet dat ze haar straf kreeg hij vond al genoeg dat ze spijt had, daarom stuurde die haar ook weg telkens met een reden in de hoop dat ze niet zou terugkomen uiteindelijk kon hij godswoord niet ontwijken..

gods woord is bedoeld als voorbeeld als afschrikking zodat mensen weten dat het erg is om datgene te doen wat niet hoort ...
niet alles hoor je letterlijk te nemen zoals het staat maar kijk naar de bedoeling ervan !!!!

besides stenigen (doodstraf) is alleen bij overspel in het huwelijk ... en is voor beiden zowel man als vrouw ...


God is getuige indien ik niet de waarheid heb verteld ...

Met liefde in de Islam,

Sellam Aiman Abu Zeid

----------


## 888

> _Geplaatst door Ra3jab_ 
> *Toen je hem binnenkreeg, was het gewenst of ongewenst?
> 
> Indien ongewenst, kunt je het weg laten halen, naar de politie gaan en aangifte doen van verkrachting.
> 
> Indien gewenst, Face It!
> 
> *


To late. Want 4 maanden kan je volgens de Nederlandse wet niet weg laten halen.

----------


## Ra3jab

:slapen:

----------


## soraya_77

Meid geniet van je zwangerschap geniet van de steun van de mensen om je heen die van je houden, als je vriend je heeft laten zitten inchaallah zal god hem laten zitten. je kan je zwangerschap nooit overdoen meid, toch niet met deze kind in je buik geniet van het leven en laat de echte zorgen voor morgen. je bent sterk en god zal je helpen in je weg zo'n ukkepukje wordt heel gauw groot en dan ben je blij en gelukkig als je die twee lieve armpjes om je heen hebt, een echte man zal zijn kind nooit vergeten, maak je geen zorgen lieve meid dat is alles wat ik je zeggen wou inchaallah kom je nog een betere man tegen die je steunt en van je houdt als hij je heeft laten zitten want dat is niet duidelijk.

----------


## miss_kebdania17

H0i,, 1 het is al hl moeilijk om een zwangerschap te doorstaan op zo'n Jonge leeftijd ,,2 Pleeg geen abortus het kindje heeft er ook ni voor gekozen ,soms lijkt abortus de enige mogelijkheid maar wacht maar totdat je je kindje vasthebt dan zal je er zeker geen spijt van krijgen dat je geen abortus hebt gepleegt.

Ma ken je de vader ?? e wilt die je steunen en helpen ??

----------


## NeFeRTiTeYa

lieverd, ik weet niet wat ik moet zeggen. aan de ene kant vind ik het jammer dat je niet goed genoeg op jezelf hebt kunnen passen. je hebt gebruik gemaakt van je lichaam die je niet van Allah hebt gekregen om in het haraam tegaan met iemand voor een huwelijk. 
ik wil je gen preek geven, ik weet dat je spijt hebt en dat je je les al geleerd hebt. over die abortie, een mufti zegt dat als je verkracht bent dat een abortie dan mag, anders is het haraam.

aan de andere kant, heb ik erg veel medelijden emt je en weet ik dat je steun nodig hebt van iedereen die om je geeft. er zijn zeker veel mensen die uit je leven zijn verdwenen nadat je zwanger bent geworden uit schaamte voor jou. die mensen moet je negeren en je moet verder gaan met jouw leven en ALLAH vragen om vergevenis. 

wat je ook meegemaakt hebt, laat je kindje daar niks van merken, en geef hem vooral geen schuld gevoel voor al jouw problemen.

als je verder mt iets zit, wil ik er zijn voor je.

----------


## 888

Als het meezit is het kindje nu al meer dan 1 jaar.

----------


## kamillia

Ik weet dat het een oude topic is, maar wilde toch even reageren. Ongewenst zwanger wil toch niet zeggen dat het ook op de haram manier gebeurd is? Misschien was ze wel getrouwd, maar wilde ze nog geen kinderen etc. Het verbaast me een beetje hoe iedereen gelijk naar het slechte grijpt terwijl zij nergens heeft aangegeven of het op de halal of haram wijze is gebeurd :S Allah ijhdi ma galak.

----------


## [email protected]

Inderdaad, en dan die mongool die adviseerd de baby weg te halen met 4 maanden. Gadver, dat is gewoon moord.

Verder lijkt het wel een uitloktopic. Even checken wat de meningen van bezoekers hier zijn over abortussen.

----------


## 888

> Ik weet dat het een oude topic is, maar wilde toch even reageren. Ongewenst zwanger wil toch niet zeggen dat het ook op de haram manier gebeurd is? Misschien was ze wel getrouwd, maar wilde ze nog geen kinderen etc. Het verbaast me een beetje hoe iedereen gelijk naar het slechte grijpt terwijl zij nergens heeft aangegeven of het op de halal of haram wijze is gebeurd :S Allah ijhdi ma galak.


Juist misschien was ze wel getrouwd. Dan is het een ander verhaal.

(Offtopic:ben jij niet en na jongste zusje van Fatima?)

----------


## kamillia

> Juist misschien was ze wel getrouwd. Dan is het een ander verhaal.
> 
> (Offtopic:ben jij niet en na jongste zusje van Fatima?)


Ja, ach we zullen het waarschijnlijk nooit weten.. maar goed mensen moeten geen coclusies trekken als daar geen grond voor aanwezig is.

Offtopic: Nee, dat ben ik niet.

salaamou 3laikom.

----------


## Hawa

Je bent gewoon zwanger, je krijgt een kindje, wees blij, en sta sterk voor je eigen familie....
Het is geen schande,het is een blijde boodschap, ik hoop dat je dat ook voelt.
Zit niet te dubben, wat anderen er van zeggen, je bent toch eigen baas in je eigen buik.
Maar je dient sterk te zijn, je moet die bladzijde aan je leven creeeren samen met je kind. Je kind, kan nog niet beslissen, mar je kan wel,als je van al die zonden bent verlost, zelf gaan strijden,en er iets van maken,
Moeder zijn nooit schande, Moeders moeten zorgen voor amn en kinderen, en er zijn voor familie, en er zijn, in goede voorbeeld functie toch?
Ik ben blij, dat je baby draagt in je buik, koester het, praat met haar-of die hem,wees paraat en vooral niet bang.
In Nederland ga je niet dood, ze helpen je altijd, en geven die voorlichting en hulpverlening, maar je moet jezelf zijn, en voor jezelf op komen,
Als je familie het niet wilt, dan dienen die familie leden eens te leren, dat het leven niet vanzelfsprekend is,
Er was toch een man bij, de zaadlozer...
Maar zonder die zaadlozer kan je ook wel je kind opvoedden, ik heb zelf gedaan, maar, later wil het kind zijn vader weleens weten,
Mijn eigen familie was alom aanwezig, aan liefde niks te kort.
Maar het leven van je kindje als zij/hij vragen gaat stellen, nar de vader, is andere koek...
Altijd eerlijk zijn, hoe het zit,
Maar je moet het echter wel willen, dat je dat kindje wel wilt...
In liefde...opvoedden....
Als baby, als peuter en de kleuter, en dat je zelf ook aanwezig bent, en nieuwsgierig naar anderen, en dat je studeert en dat je gaat werken, alles is mogelijk..
Ik geloof niet meer in ouders van islamitische \zin, die hun dochter niet meer willen zien, vanwege die daad...
Die daad is ook aan de dader hun eigen zoon, die het zaad versprijdt in een schede, mag die daad dan ook eens ongelooflijk zijn....
Stel je zoon eens in de slachtbank,je kan je zaad niet lozen,dan dien je verantwoordelijk te zijn.....
Jongens mogens alles,krijgen nooit geen voorlichting, doen maar...
En de meisjes zijn het slachtoffer, zijn onteerd, de familie ter schande, maar ze hebben nooit over hun eigen dochter, die in de problemen zit...
Als je moeder bent, van die dochter die haar kindje krijt, en zorg je ervoor, dat de vader en de moeder herenigt worden, en hun eigen kindje kunnen gaan opvoedden, Zoniet, dan dient de moeder verantwoordelijk te zijn, aan die opvoeding van haar eigen kind, die ze alleen zonder de vader op de wereld gaat zetten.
Weet, Geef goede naam aan het kind,een naam aan je kind is alles,dat zeggen de Chinezen dus ook, de naam van het kind, maakt hem/haar wel heilig..Inscha Allah!(je hebt een boek met alle moslim namen, zoek er een uit....een passende naam, een mooie naam, voor je dochter of zoon, ik wens je alle geluk toe, kracht, en vastberaden zijn, je bent vrouw, en als je doorzet,dan gaat je familie trots worden,omdat je iets bent,je hebt geld, en dan komen die zogenaamde familie leden ook ineens weer langs..(snap je het).
Doe je best, je bent al moeder, en het paradijs ligt aan de voeten van de vrouwen, zegt Moahmmed,vzmh......Inscha Allah...
En kwaadspreken, mag niet eens....
doeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## 888

> Ja, ach we zullen het waarschijnlijk nooit weten.. maar goed mensen moeten geen coclusies trekken als daar geen grond voor aanwezig is.
> 
> Offtopic: Nee, dat ben ik niet.
> 
> salaamou 3laikom.


Helemaal met je eens. Er worden te snel conclusies getrokken.

Dus jij bent toch niet die Kamillia dat ik dacht, want ik had eergisteren nog met haar gesproken en dat ben jij denk ik niet. (dit zal toch zomaar eens kunnen of toeval dat jij dat bent)

ma3aSalama

----------


## Hawa

Als je vrouw,meisje bent in vorige eeuwen en nu ook nog steeds,ben je niks waard toch?
Elke keer trapt een vrouw,meisje weer in die liefde aan gouden bergen,en heilige huisjes..maar ach!
Vrouwen moeten hun eigen dochters bevrijden en voor hun instaan...
Maar dat doen de meenste vrouwen dus ook weer niet...of ze maken de schoondochter wel kapot, hun eigen dochter, omdat die dochter geen zoon is ipv die belovende zoon, 
Moeders kunnen oeverloos zonen baren terwijl ze worden geslagen en gemept...
Moeders kunnen dochters baren in harmonie met haar eigen manlief..
Vrouwen moeten zichzelf bevrijden....
Maar ook niet ten kostte van de man...
De man is even heilig aan de vrouw....
en de vrouw even heilig aan de man.
Het goede aan het huwelijk,dat je met zijn tweeen door drie deuren kan, en dat je elkaar steunt door dik en dun,en dat je kinderen opvoedt, zonder scrupules,wedijveren,kwaadspreken,van anderen,discriminatie,bespuwen,en vooral in de ware liefde gelooft in twee verschillende individuen,dat is leven,in familie,in stam,in land,in traditie,maar ook wat je zelf denkt en vind,samen met diegene waar je mee samen leeft..Het is allemaal helemaal niet makkelijk,maar toch,eeuwige liefde,elkaar laten om te ontdekken,is het waard,om in harmonie,te leven,elkaar te omvatten in slechte tijden en in goede tijden,en dat je er altijd bent....En eerlijkheid duurt het langst,vol vertrouwen,en volop in beweging,het leven duurt maar even, Inscha Allah! :Iluvu:

----------


## 888

> Als je vrouw,meisje bent in vorige eeuwen en nu ook nog steeds,ben je niks waard toch?
> Elke keer trapt een vrouw,meisje weer in die liefde aan gouden bergen,en heilige huisjes..maar ach!
> Vrouwen moeten hun eigen dochters bevrijden en voor hun instaan...
> Maar dat doen de meenste vrouwen dus ook weer niet...of ze maken de schoondochter wel kapot, hun eigen dochter, omdat die dochter geen zoon is ipv die belovende zoon, 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moeders kunnen oeverloos zonen baren terwijl ze worden geslagen en gemept...*
> ...


Geslagen worden in een huwelijk is tegenwoordig een hot item in deze maatschappij. Ja, huiselijk geweld. Dit heb ik afgelopen week in mijn straat meegemaakt. Dit gebeurde een uur of 1 's nachts dat de buren wakker worden. Iedergeval is een melding bij de woningcoporatie binnen gekomen.

----------


## issiemissie

hallo
ik wou weten hoe staan je ouders en of partner hier tegen over en wat bieden zij je aan voor mogelijkheden. Het hangt een beetje van je situatie af natuurlijk wat men je kan adviseren. En voor de rest van de reacties zou ik zeggen mensen oordeel niet over een ander maar kijk wat op jou pad is geweest en wat er is en wat nog komen gaat

----------


## sjo

> Meid geniet van je zwangerschap geniet van de steun van de mensen om je heen die van je houden, als je vriend je heeft laten zitten inchaallah zal god hem laten zitten. je kan je zwangerschap nooit overdoen meid, toch niet met deze kind in je buik geniet van het leven en laat de echte zorgen voor morgen. je bent sterk en god zal je helpen in je weg zo'n ukkepukje wordt heel gauw groot en dan ben je blij en gelukkig als je die twee lieve armpjes om je heen hebt, een echte man zal zijn kind nooit vergeten, maak je geen zorgen lieve meid dat is alles wat ik je zeggen wou inchaallah kom je nog een betere man tegen die je steunt en van je houdt als hij je heeft laten zitten want dat is niet duidelijk.


Kijk.....hier heb je wat aan. Elk woord zou zomaar van God kunnen komen.

gr.
sjo

----------


## Hawa

Kinderen zijn heilig . Zie naar de nederlandse voetballers,die stuk voor stuk hun kinderen van de tribune halen,knuffelen,en tonen aan het Nederlandse publiek.
Ja God is heilig in onze kinderen....
Kinderen zijn heilig,laten we dat zo houden...
Ook de kleren die we aan hebben, en die voetbal, die ooit door kinder handen is gemaakt is heilig...
Het leven is heilig en het laten leven is ook heilig..
De tienermoeders die kinderen krijgen wordt met de dag lager..Gelukkig maar.
Nederland scoort op de lijst aan tienermoeders het laagste op al die continenten,dus Nederland doet het dus wel goed, met haar verschillende culturen.
De opvang is goed, de preventie is goed, en de voorlichting is ook al goed..
In Nederland spreken we niet over bastaard kinderen, maar over de kinderen...
Gelukkig mogen vrouwen aborteren, mogen ze zelf weten, baas in eigen buik.
Maar het verstandigste is, wat kan plaatsvinden in je eigen buik...Het niet doen, of wel doen, met voorbehoedsmiddelen, dat is ook Nederlandse klasse.
De telefoon kunnen gaan grijpen dat je een pilletje kan slikken,zodat die bevruchting niet plaasvindt,kan allemaal in nederland...
Je hebt anderen nodig, instanties nodig,om te helpen toch...=
En als dat allemaal niet heeft plaatsgevonden en die vrucht in je buik groeit en groeit heb je je ouders nodig...Die je steunen door dik en dun.
Maar ook de mannen geef ik allemaal een compliment, die er waren en er niet waren, maar de meeste mannen in mijn relatie die waren er altijd...
OOk als ik een abortus ging doen, dan waren ze er altijd...
Als ik naar de beelden kijk hoe een vrucht er uitgaat zien. na drie maanden, dan slaat je schrik om je hart heen.
Het is niet zomaar iets doen..
Maar kinderen zijn heilig, en ik mag god wel danken, dat ik twee gelukkige zonen heb..De een zonder de vader de andere dus ook, maar de laatste zoon,dat zijn vader ziek is geworden, en ons heeft achtergelaten, en het goede moeten doen, het leven duurt maar even toch.
Ik zie al die minderjarige asielmoeders met hun kindje op hun schoot,weggejaagd door het oorlogsgebied..Is niet Nederland, maar toch, een thuis. Ze kunnen hun eigen kindje opvoedden en koesteren,en de bborst geven, en knuffelen, en koesteren, wat wil je nog meer.....Liefde!
En veel praten, met je kindje, je praat en zingt de sterren van de hemel, je hebt je kind altijd lief als moeder, en je voelt en je geeft....
Wat anderen zeggen is andere koek, dat heeft niks met liefde te maken.
Die kunnen je eigen bloed aan je eigen kind, als een bastaard weg doen zinken, in een niemandsland,waar liefde en geborgenheid er niet is...
Maar dat is dwangmatige hersenspinselarij.....
Ik ben het kind van .....Osman...die het kind van Hassan en van Ali is...en van Mohammed,vzmh....
Ik ben het kind van mijn ouders......uit die vaderlijke stam.....
Ik ben het kind van mijn moeder uit mijn moederlijke stam....
Ik ben het kind van iedereen.......
Zoals de sterren stralen, en de Zon schijnt en de Maan de maanstonde doet in eb en vloed....Zoals is mijn kind geboren..Het sterrekind!
Of het Maankind....
Zoals God waakt over de zielen onder ons...
Doe het goede..spreek geen kwaad, kinderen zijnheilig!!

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

sprakeloos.... 18 jaar zeg.. KInd krijgt kind,, bizar!!

----------


## Hawa

Muhammed-ibn Adam zegt: dat achtien jarige nog een kind is, die kind moet opvoedden?
Sprakeloos ben ik bij deze uitspraak. Hoe kom je erbij...
Voor mij is dertien jaar een kind in ontwikkeling...Als meisjes in islamitische landen de maanstonde krijgen worden ze toch uitgehuwelijkt?
Sommige ouders zijn liever die meisjes kwijt aan uithuwelijking dat dat die meisjes gewoon nog naar school kunnen gaan, en gelijkwaardig worden opgevoedt met jongens.
In Nederland heb je ook nog van die kolonies die zo denken hoor?
Vergis je daar niet in.
Zowaar het verhaal van die Jeminitische zusjes in Engeland. Vader van die dochters bood aan hun een vakantie aan in Jemen..Meisjes dus blij, dertien en veertien jaren oud. Worden prompt uitgehuwelijkt aan een neef van de familie.
Die neef onwetende neef dus, die wilde niet eens met die westerse meisje gaan trouwen, omdat haar rok te klein was.
En dat meisje al helemaal niet. Tot dat die OOm die neef gewoonweg in die kamer ging schoppen van zijn aanstaande bruid...
Hij wilde niet, jammerde alles bijelkaar: Ik ga niet met een hoer naar bed.(vanwege die kort rok).
En als ze in verwachting raakte, moest ze het zware werk wel doen, en toen ze ging bevallen, was een kleedje op de grond wel genoeg...
Onder dit juk uit te komen lukte een van die zusjes dus wel, die andere is zo gehersenspoeld die leeft daar nog met haar man en tig aan kinderen.
Telefoon communicatie is daar ook genoeg, als je wilt vluchten, dan belt diegene wel iemand eventjes op, en dan zijn de rapen dus gaar en vallen er dus weer die klappen...
Hier in Nederland zijn het ook die jonge moeders vanuit andere landen die kinderen baren, en niet de deur uit mogen toch?
Tientallen aan kinderen die de boel onveilig maken, omdat de heer des huizes er nooit is.
Seksueel misbruik is er ook aan de orde. Hoe meer mensen in die huizen bivakeren,hoe minder zicht erop.
Dit gebeurd dus in allerlei culturen , maar toch,onder de Antillianen, de Marokkanen, en de Turken is dit aan de orde van de dag.
En zeg maar niet, dat dit niet klopt.
Meisjes zijn altijd de dupe van allerlei handen van mannen toch?
En waar kunnen ze terecht?
Wie kunnen ze vertrouwen?
Onder de Nederlanders gebeurd dit dus ook..Vooral seks op internet,nette mannen die door verveling op sites terecht komen van b.v. kinderporno..
En dan die hulpverlening die slachtoffertjes misbruiken gebeurd dus ook...
Hoe ziek zijn de mensen wel niet.
Ik zag laatst nog een politie agent, zo stoer,voor mijn mooie buurvrouw kunstjes maken,hoe stoer hij wel niet was....
En met groot bravour zogenaamd de deur intrappen van mijn zieke buurvrouw,die in haar zelf praat en schreeuwt,waardoor de buren geen oog meer dicht doen.
Waar zijn mannen nu eigenlijk mee bezig, vraag ik mij af.
Het positieve is als je uit goed gezin komt.Je school afmaakt, en naar vervolg onderewijs kan gaan, en met je zestiende kan je al Universiteit gaan doen, als je vluggertje bent. En dan zie je die jongens toch ook koken, en voor zichzelf zorgen, die zijn meer bij de geest, dan al die achterlijke lieden, die niks weten en niks kunnen...
Zoals ook die meisjes, die ook niks willen en niks kunnen,die zijn door hun ouders in de steek gelaten.....
Maar als je achtien bent, kan je best wel een kind opvoedden hoor?
Hangt ervan af wie je achter je hebt staan...
Sommige vrouwen van dertig kunnen nog niet eens kinderen opvoedden,leeftijd zegt dus helemaal niks.\
Maar ik denk je kan beter kind zelf opvoedden dan met een man erbij..Die man is zelf nog een kind, dan heb je dus twee kinderen, en ben je zelf de bok.
Het allerrmooiste is de liefde tussen twee mensen: man en vrouw.
Het laten en doen....Geven en nemen, elkaar de kans geven zichzelf te kunnen ontplooien,en dan ook met een kindje erbij...
Het leven is een proces, een huwelijk is ook een proces...Je leert elke dag van elkaar, en daar dien je dan maar mee te gaan leven...
Je hoeft niet te wedijveren, elkaar te doen afkraken, dat is niet goed.
Maar goede families zijn hier wel op zijn plaats. Zoek een partner uit goede familie, die er altijd is,en die je nooit laat vallen...
Praten is altijd goed, motiveren, en weet wie je zelf nu uiteindelijk bent, dat heeft soms ook niks uittestaan bij sociale klasse....Voor je het weet lig je eruit,en hoe...Mensen zijn mensen in goede en kwade zin...
Wees jezelf, en doe het goede, en ga leren, en maak van het leven een groot feest...In harmonie en vrede...Met lekker eten, en gezeligheid erbij, en goooi die lapzwanzen buiten de deur....Leer elke dag!! Kinderen zijn heilig.
Zo ook ging Mohammed,vzmh, elke dag eventjes langs bij zijn kleinkinderen, hij genoot hiervan....Zie je....Mannen zijn ook heilig hoor?

----------


## Muhammad_ibn_Adam

salam moe3leikoem wa rahmatoellah wa barakatoehoe beste zuster hawa.

Het doet niet ter zake of 18 jarige rijp is om een kind te krijgen. Ik ga er vanuit dat dit meisje een kind krijgt uit een onrechtmatige relatie. Wat dus wil zeggen een kind uit zina. Heb ik het dan mis?

In die zin krijgt hier inderdaad een kind een kind, en heb ik het bij het rechte eind. Aangezien het hier om een nog niet gehuwde 18 jarige gaat.

wa salam moe3leikoem

----------


## 888

> Voor mensen die op de n of andere manier met dit soort vragen in aanraking komen wil ik graag wijzen op het bestaan van het VBOK. (vereniging bescherming ongeboren kind) 
> Ze adviseren, steunen, bieden een luisterend oor en evt praktische hulp. 
> 
> www.vbok.nl


Dit is wel het meeste serieuze antwoord die ik op deze topic heb gezien, hopelijk dat de topic starster wat aan heb. Mocht ze nog regelmatig deze medium nog lezen.

----------


## ablonch

Hoe oud ben je?

----------


## montana89

veel succes meid

----------


## fatimabjk

en ik dan ik ben 45 jaar ben getrouwd moeder van 4 kindere ben 2 maanden zwanger door me buurjongen hoe moet ik dat oplossen voor dat me man dat te weten te komt

----------


## ablonch

je lult maar wat..

----------

